# [SOLVED] Blue Screen when playing games



## telekinoble

Hi guys, my computer's about 2 years old, and every time I play a game installed on my hard drive, my computer has always been blue screening. I didn't bother to fix it because I had no time for games because of school. Now, I had just finished installing Champions Online, and started playing. Blue screens appear every time I start playing. I've tested out when I blue screen, and the only time is when I play games (even Facebook/Flash games).

Here are the specs of my computer (my friend built it for me):
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA785GM-US2H
Chipset : AMD 785G
Processor : AMD Phenom II X4 B50 @ 3500MHz
Physical Memory : 4096MB (2 x 2048 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce 9800 GT
Hard Disk : Seagate ST32000542AS ATA Device (2000GB)
DVD-Rom Drive : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-218L
DVD-Rom Drive : PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-218L
Monitor Type : ViewSonic VX2433wm - 23 inches
Network Card : Realtek Semiconductor RTL8168/8111 PCIe Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate Professional Media Center 6.01.7600 (64-bit)
DirectX : Version 11.00
Windows Performance Index : 5.9 on 7.9

I've included the newest minidump files:


----------



## telekinoble

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

Excuse me for my lack of knowledge of the format required for BSOD posting.. and also, excuse me for double posting.. here are the required files..
Power Supply (brand & wattage) : Generic 220V


----------



## telekinoble

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

Bump as of the 48hour mark..


----------



## mgorman87

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

All but one of your 50 crashes was hardware related. The first thing I would do is update your BIOS. Your on version F2. The current release is F12A.
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA785GM-US2H (rev. 1.0)



Code:


dtsoftbus01.sys Thu Jan 13 03:27:08 2011 (4D2EB75C)

Remove Daemon Tools as it causes issues on Windows 7.

If the problem continues after that then I would like you to run some hardware tests.

Please run these tests and report back the results
1. Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - *RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums*
2. Prime95 - Run all three tests for 3-4 hours each or until fail - *CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums*
3. Hard drive scan usings SeaTools - *SeaTools for Windows | Seagate* - Both long and short tests

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 


Code:


[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Apr 30 07:48:11.073 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:08:34.055
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  GameClient.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Apr 29 10:46:42.379 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:44:06.971
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  Photoshop.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Apr 28 12:42:07.253 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:41:24.845
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  FL (extended m
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Apr 28 05:58:55.647 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:58:34.613
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Apr 26 12:44:33.137 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:45:34.729
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 24 10:19:24.381 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:35:58.363
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  MapleStory.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 24 08:42:49.937 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:32:49.919
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  MapleStory.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Apr 23 06:30:17.740 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:39:28.332
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  avgchsva.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Apr 23 00:50:12.883 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:19.475
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Apr 22 23:34:07.317 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:41.909
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+53d )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  AVGIDSAgent.ex
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+53d
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Apr 22 12:18:50.805 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 21:57:19.771
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Apr 21 14:20:27.916 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:53:09.508
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Apr 21 08:09:39.247 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:02:12.839
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Apr 21 02:06:22.073 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:55:30.039
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Apr 21 01:10:15.030 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:33:19.996
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Apr 21 00:35:49.803 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:24.785
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  MapleStory.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Apr 21 00:23:49.203 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:25.185
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Apr 20 14:57:57.794 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:43:38.776
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Apr 18 07:56:37.428 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:02:34.394
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  MapleStory.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Apr 18 07:53:27.981 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:42:46.573
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 17 21:10:56.875 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:16:46.841
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 17 00:38:54.144 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 22:31:22.110
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  Skype.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Apr 16 02:06:57.726 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:49:05.318
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  AssassinsCreed
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Apr 15 21:17:10.310 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:43:43.276
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  vlc.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Apr 15 11:32:51.916 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:50.882
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Apr 15 11:22:25.050 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:12:00.016
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Apr 13 07:58:04.351 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:51:09.333
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Apr 13 00:06:15.673 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:33.639
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Apr 12 10:45:43.048 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 2:55:33.640
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 10 03:33:45.406 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:12:01.998
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 10 03:21:07.329 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:25:34.311
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 10 00:54:56.083 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:34.049
Probably caused by : Pool_Corruption ( nt!ExDeferredFreePool+233 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xC5_2
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xC5_2_nt!ExDeferredFreePool+233
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Apr 10 00:01:35.314 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:39:05.280
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Apr  9 23:20:36.208 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:29:00.190
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sat Apr  9 01:08:35.534 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:51:07.501
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Apr  5 07:09:18.854 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:22:12.836
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Mar 30 00:10:16.705 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:38:00.297
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  chrome.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Mar 25 07:32:32.352 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 1:44:20.319
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Mar 20 17:03:14.316 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:32:28.283
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for usbccgp.sys
Probably caused by : usbccgp.sys
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9F_3_CamDrL64_IMAGE_usbccgp.sys
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Mar 20 05:30:09.165 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:46:10.132
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Mar 13 00:18:18.938 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 1 days 1:08:21.068
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Mar 11 23:12:04.536 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:31:59.503
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Mar  4 05:12:08.492 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:37:55.459
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  SecondLife.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 17:28:55.282 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:03:03.249
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  Kuraudo.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 15:10:58.144 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:22:30.736
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  Kuraudo.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 14:47:52.370 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 11:59:17.352
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  Kuraudo.exeudo
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Feb 25 01:41:42.019 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:23:47.001
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nvlddmkm.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nvlddmkm.sys
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Feb 24 03:32:40.132 2011 (UTC - 4:00)
System Uptime: 2 days 15:37:19.098
Probably caused by : hardware
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x124_AuthenticAMD
PROCESS_NAME:  audiodg.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x124_AuthenticAMD_PROCESSOR_CACHE
BiosReleaseDate = 06/22/2009
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-MA785GM-US2H
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]




Code:


fffff880`04006000 fffff880`04044000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`04077000 fffff880`041b5080   3xHybr64 3xHybr64.sys Thu Sep 18 23:35:43 2008 (48D31E0F)
fffff880`00f4f000 fffff880`00fa6000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`0385b000 fffff880`038e5000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`039e6000 fffff880`039fc000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03f3a000 fffff880`03f4f000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0b000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00dd5000 fffff880`00dff000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff960`008f0000 fffff960`00951000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu May 27 00:11:31 2010 (4BFDF0F3)
fffff880`08883000 fffff880`088b7000   AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSDriver.Sys Tue Aug 03 18:24:45 2010 (4C58972D)
fffff880`013ed000 fffff880`013f7000   AVGIDSEH AVGIDSEH.Sys Mon Sep 13 18:46:38 2010 (4C8EA9CE)
fffff880`07ded000 fffff880`07df9000   AVGIDSFilter AVGIDSFilter.Sys Tue Aug 03 18:23:21 2010 (4C5896D9)
fffff880`03ec4000 fffff880`03f14000   avgldx64 avgldx64.sys Tue Dec 07 21:01:55 2010 (4CFEE713)
fffff880`02ace000 fffff880`02add000   avgmfx64 avgmfx64.sys Mon Sep 06 20:49:14 2010 (4C858C0A)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013ed000   avgrkx64 avgrkx64.sys Mon Sep 06 20:49:37 2010 (4C858C21)
fffff880`02b92000 fffff880`02bf3000   avgtdia  avgtdia.sys  Fri Nov 12 06:08:42 2010 (4CDD203A)
fffff880`041f9000 fffff880`041fce80   BdaSup   BdaSup.SYS   Mon Jul 13 20:06:40 2009 (4A5BCC10)
fffff880`02ae6000 fffff880`02aed000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`03eb3000 fffff880`03ec4000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`07dcf000 fffff880`07ded000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff880`08246000 fffff880`0832da00   CamDrL64 CamDrL64.sys Sat Feb 03 13:17:27 2007 (45C4D1B7)
fffff960`00680000 fffff960`006a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`02aa4000 fffff880`02ace000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ceb000 fffff880`00dab000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`011c0000 fffff880`011f0000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c8d000 fffff880`00ceb000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`012f3000 fffff880`01366000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03fdf000 fffff880`03fef000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`083a5000 fffff880`083b3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03e12000 fffff880`03e95000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`03e95000 fffff880`03eb3000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`039d7000 fffff880`039e6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`013cd000 fffff880`013e3000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`047b9000 fffff880`047db000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0464d000 fffff880`04690000   dtsoftbus01 dtsoftbus01.sys Thu Jan 13 03:27:08 2011 (4D2EB75C)
fffff880`083bf000 fffff880`083c8000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`083b3000 fffff880`083bf000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`083c8000 fffff880`083db000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`0838b000 fffff880`08397000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`13c00000 fffff880`13cf4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:56 2009 (4A5BC590)
fffff880`1495a000 fffff880`149a0000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`07cd1000 fffff880`07d07000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`00c57000 fffff880`00c6b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c0b000 fffff880`00c57000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`01377000 fffff880`01381000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0123a000 fffff880`01274000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0144a000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`149d2000 fffff880`149df000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`031e9000 fffff800`03232000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`03fae000 fffff880`03fd2000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04720000 fffff880`0477c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01019000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`0406d000 fffff880`04075080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`04711000 fffff880`0471f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`07d07000 fffff880`07dcf000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`01462000 fffff880`0146b000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`0462d000 fffff880`0463c000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0835c000 fffff880`0836a000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00ba0000 fffff800`00baa000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`041b6000 fffff880`041f9000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`012d9000 fffff880`012f3000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`015c0000 fffff880`015eb000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04005200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`08349000 fffff880`0835c000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:27 2008 (47C7D99B)
fffff880`08221000 fffff880`08236000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`08377000 fffff880`0838b000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Fri Feb 29 05:08:31 2008 (47C7D99F)
fffff880`083db000 fffff880`083fe000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e0c980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Sat Feb 03 13:05:16 2007 (45C4CEDC)
fffff880`00c6c000 fffff880`00c79000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`08397000 fffff880`083a5000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0463c000 fffff880`0464b000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0836a000 fffff880`08377000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00dbb000 fffff880`00dd5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07c18000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`07c18000 fffff880`07c45000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Thu Jan 07 22:38:26 2010 (4B46A8B2)
fffff880`07c45000 fffff880`07c92000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Thu Jan 07 22:38:32 2010 (4B46A8B8)
fffff880`07c92000 fffff880`07cb5000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`02b4b000 fffff880`02b56000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00faf000 fffff880`00fb9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0127b000 fffff880`012d9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`039cc000 fffff880`039d7000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015eb000 fffff880`015fd000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0146e000 fffff880`01560000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03fef000 fffff880`03ffb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`03824000 fffff880`03853000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`046fc000 fffff880`04711000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03914000 fffff880`03923000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02a00000 fffff880`02a45000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01560000 fffff880`015c0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`02b56000 fffff880`02b67000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`039c0000 fffff880`039cc000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02c0d000 fffff800`031e9000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`0101d000 fffff880`011c0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02add000 fffff880`02ae6000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`14958000 fffff880`14959180   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Wed Feb 23 02:34:23 2011 (4D64B87F)
fffff880`13cfc000 fffff880`14957180   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Wed Feb 23 02:46:52 2011 (4D64BB6C)
fffff880`038ee000 fffff880`03914000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`04050000 fffff880`0406d000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00fb9000 fffff880`00fec000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00dab000 fffff880`00dbb000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01366000 fffff880`01377000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`088ca000 fffff880`08970000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0477c000 fffff880`047b9000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c79000 fffff880`00c8d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03800000 fffff880`03824000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`02a45000 fffff880`02a60000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`02a60000 fffff880`02a81000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`04608000 fffff880`04622000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0396f000 fffff880`039c0000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`04622000 fffff880`0462d000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`02b30000 fffff880`02b39000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b39000 fffff880`02b42000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`02b42000 fffff880`02b4b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0123a000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`07cb9000 fffff880`07cd1000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`149a0000 fffff880`149d2000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`08970000 fffff880`0897b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04044000 fffff880`04050000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03923000 fffff880`03940000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0145a000 fffff880`01462000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08d22000 fffff880`08dba000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`08cb9000 fffff880`08d22000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`0897b000 fffff880`089a8000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`0464b000 fffff880`0464c480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`08871000 fffff880`08883000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02b85000 fffff880`02b92000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`02b67000 fffff880`02b85000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`0395b000 fffff880`0396f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`03f14000 fffff880`03f3a000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`04690000 fffff880`046a2000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0832e000 fffff880`08348c00   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`02a81000 fffff880`02a9e000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`047f6000 fffff880`047f7f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`149ea000 fffff880`149fb000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`046a2000 fffff880`046fc000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`149df000 fffff880`149ea000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`03f58000 fffff880`03fae000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`047db000 fffff880`047f6000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`00fec000 fffff880`00ff9000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02aed000 fffff880`02afb000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`02afb000 fffff880`02b20000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`0144a000 fffff880`0145a000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01381000 fffff880`013cd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`03940000 fffff880`0395b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`02b20000 fffff880`02b30000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e9c000 fffff880`00f40000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f40000 fffff880`00f4f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`038e5000 fffff880`038ee000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00070000 fffff960`0037f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Tue Aug 31 22:58:04 2010 (4C7DC13C)
fffff880`03f4f000 fffff880`03f58000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fa6000 fffff880`00faf000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`08200000 fffff880`08221000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`08dba000 fffff880`08deb000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`08800000 fffff880`08871000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`011f0000 fffff880`011fe000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0100c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`013f7000 fffff880`01400000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`02a91000 fffff880`02aa4000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0471e000 fffff880`04720000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`04711000 fffff880`0471e000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000
fffff880`149fb000 fffff880`149fd000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00002000
fffff880`03fd2000 fffff880`03fdf000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000D000


----------



## telekinoble

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

Hi and thanks for the reply. I've uninstalled Daemon tools, but the BIOS updates seem to be incompatible with my OS (64-bit). I've downloaded @BIOS by Gigabyte to update my motherboard that way, but it says "Can't get "bios.ini" file in selected @BIOS server"..


----------



## dai

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

power supply

brand
model
wattage


----------



## telekinoble

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

Power Supply (brand & wattage) : Generic 220V


----------



## dai

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

look at the label on the side of it for the details


----------



## telekinoble

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

Ok, I opened my computer to have a look at the PSU:

Brand: SHAW
Model: P4-S720
Wattage: 230W AC


----------



## Markgg88

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

This may or may not be related to the BSOD's, but that PSU is garbage and extremely underpowered for your setup.

Replace it to this: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply

You risk damaging your hardware if you keep using it.


----------



## telekinoble

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

Oh for real... is this compatible with AMD? Thanks so much for the heads up..


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

It does not have nearly enough wattage to run your setup and I would stop using it before you do damage to other hardware, namely your graphics card.


----------



## Markgg88

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

Yes, it's compatible with your system.


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*



Amd_Man said:


> It does not have nearly enough wattage to run your setup and I would stop using it before you do damage to other hardware, namely your graphics card.


I was referring to the PSU you are running now and not the one Markgg88 was linking to.


----------



## telekinoble

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

Thanks Mark and amd
amd: and what are you referring to when you said 'run setup'?


----------



## Amd_Man

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

To power your system is what it refers too.


----------



## mgorman87

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*



telekinoble said:


> Thanks Mark and amd
> amd: and what are you referring to when you said 'run setup'?


By setup he means your computer.


----------



## telekinoble

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

Thanks guys, I'll probably buy a new one by the end of the week, but I still have an issue with BIOS updating.


----------



## telekinoble

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

To update my BIOS, do I skip straight to F12A or start from F4 - F12A?


----------



## dai

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

check the txt bios notes that are with the bios update

it varies sometimes you can go straight to the latest and sometimes you need a previous one before flashing the latest


----------



## telekinoble

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

Okay, I just updated my BIOS, everything works fine now 
Played all of my games for a while without any problems. Thanks heaps guys, getting the new PSU soon!


----------



## dai

*Re: Blue Screen when playing games*

glad you have it sorted


----------

